# HELP PLEASE - Bruce Gal. Commentary



## fredtgreco (Apr 5, 2004)

I am in immediate need of a few pages of F.F. Bruce's commentary on Galatians. I need it for a paper I am finishing tonight, and it is &quot;lost&quot; from the RTS Library (it was supposed to be &quot;On Reserve&quot;

If anyone has a copy, could you fax or scan and email me the pages ONLY on Gal. 6:6-10 ? It should not be many pages.

Please let me know if anyone can help!

Thanks.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Apr 5, 2004)

Fred, I have your back pal..........
What page?


----------



## fredtgreco (Apr 5, 2004)

[quote:acc2abd1fa][i:acc2abd1fa]Originally posted by Scott Bushey[/i:acc2abd1fa]
Fred, I have your back pal..........
What page? [/quote:acc2abd1fa]

Thanks. I don't know. Isn't it arranged by text? There should probably be 4-5 pages on Gal. 6:6-10. Could you send those?

What is easier for you - scan and email or fax? If fax I can send you me fax number.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Apr 5, 2004)

Fred,
I have bad news...........
I believe I have the concise version. It's only two pages; about three paragraphs. Do you still want it?


----------



## fredtgreco (Apr 5, 2004)

Actually, at this point I will take whatever I can get...

Matthew, you're on, aren't you? Do you have Bruce?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Apr 5, 2004)

On the way.........
Ill send it to email w/ file attachment.


----------



## fredtgreco (Apr 5, 2004)

Tibi gratias ago.


----------



## fredtgreco (Apr 5, 2004)

[quote:94778b74bc][i:94778b74bc]Originally posted by Scott Bushey[/i:94778b74bc]
On the way.........
Ill send it to email w/ file attachment. [/quote:94778b74bc]

Scott,

I don't have it yet. Did you send it to me including the &quot;_nospam_&quot; part of the address by any chance?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Apr 5, 2004)

Sent it 10 minutes ago.........I hope you have a program to open it. I have a visioneer scanner. I didn't use OCR.


----------



## fredtgreco (Apr 5, 2004)

[quote:ab73535914][i:ab73535914]Originally posted by Scott Bushey[/i:ab73535914]
Sent it 10 minutes ago.........I hope you have a program to open it. I have a visioneer scanner. I didn't use OCR. [/quote:ab73535914]

Don't need OCR, I have a program to open it.
But it hasn't come yet. Can you check the email address and also see if it went?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Apr 5, 2004)

I took the &quot;no spam&quot; and hyphens out of your address......
I'll resend it.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Apr 5, 2004)

You get it?


----------



## fredtgreco (Apr 5, 2004)

No. Idon't know what's wrong. Can you put it in a post as an attachment link so I can download it?

Sorry for being so much trouble....


----------



## Scott Bushey (Apr 5, 2004)

Hang on..........


----------



## fredtgreco (Apr 5, 2004)

GOT IT!!

Thanks so much!

:gw:

[Edited on 4-6-2004 by fredtgreco]


----------



## Scott Bushey (Apr 5, 2004)

Here you go Fred:
http://www.semperreformanda.com/fredgreco.htm


----------

